
Conway's Game of Life on Rails with Stimulus.js - donschado
https://game-of-life-turbo.herokuapp.com/
======
donschado
This is a variation of the Game of Life, implemented with Ruby on Rails, where
each generation is requested via AJAX and gets entirely computed and rendered
server-side so that the browser only needs to replace the grid in the DOM. On
top I sprinkled some Stimulus.js to add just enough behavior to make it shine.
If you look very closely you will also see Turbolinks in action. Oh... and by
the way: the Asset Pipeline was exchanged for a complete Webpack setup, so no
Sprockets have been harmed in delivering JavaScript and Stylesheets.

